# Thoughts on if this g0704 is a good deal



## LewisF714 (Jan 12, 2021)

I came across an ad for a converted g0704 that someone is selling for $3k 

So far he has installed closed loop steppers, ball screws, and replaced the spindle with a water cooled spindle. It's running the acorn control board with the free version of the software.

He mentioned it needs better stepper mounts to be made for it. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 12, 2021)

LewisF714 said:


> I came across an ad for a converted g0704 that someone is selling for $3k
> 
> So far he has installed closed loop steppers, ball screws, and replaced the spindle with a water cooled spindle. It's running the acorn control board with the free version of the software.
> 
> ...


Hard to tell from the description. It's a popular starting point for DIY CNC but they're only ~$1800 USD new so I'd really want to see a stellar conversion job for $3k. Non-working projects are like buying a pig in a poke, if it needs better stepper mounts why hasn't he made them yet?

Might be worth going to look at but unless it's running well and it's exactly what you're looking at the price is probably too high.

John


----------



## DLF (Jan 13, 2021)

LewisF714 said:


> I came across an ad for a converted g0704 that someone is selling for $3k
> 
> So far he has installed closed loop steppers, ball screws, and replaced the spindle with a water cooled spindle. It's running the acorn control board with the free version of the software.
> 
> ...



If you have no milling experience than going straight to CNC might be too much for you, especially if you buy a dodgy machine.

I would get the best NEW machine your budget allows and start using it manual to build experience. And in the mean time start saving some money for the conversion and do the conversion yourself. Also since you will do the conversion step-by-step the cost will not hit you that hard.

And this will also motivate you to get additional tools: lathe, welder, etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

